# Can anyone help ID this cichlid?



## Chief (Feb 18, 2015)

Hello All, 

Hope everyone is having a fantastic day, I picked up this fish from a friend that no longer wanted it. 
As I am fairly new to cichlids I could use some help iding him 

Hes a little washed out because of just being up into the tank. He was a darker blue and his top fin had more yellow. 

Thanks.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Could be Metriaclima greshakei

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=794

Will have to wait for colour to come back in the dorsal fin to verify 

Might be a Red Top Zebra Metriaclima pyrsonotos

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1790


----------



## Chief (Feb 18, 2015)

Awesome thanks ! He seems to be staying a more powder blue colour but his dorsal has really yellowed up


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Take another photo in a week and post it here.
I am curious what it looks like after properly colouring up


----------

